# Pill Pockets in the UK?



## rks0uk (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi everyone,
It's pill time again for Charlie, and, as I'm sure that many of you will agree, it's one of the most arduous tasks imaginable!
I recently stumbled across a product called Pill Pockets, which is made by an Amercan company called Greenies, and it seems like an ideal solution. The product, however, doesn't seem to be readily available in the UK.
I have seen it on Ebay, but most of the sellers are either US based, or getting them in from the UK. This inevitably means HUGE cost associated.
Has anyone seen these available in the UK?


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

Here you go: GREENIES FELINE PILL POCKETS for Cat


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

I got mine off amazon but my cats hated them 

Had to go back to smothering in cream cheese


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

We used to use these with Misi: EASYPILL Cats zur einfachen Tabletteneingabe | Behandlung | Katzenzubehör
Haven't seen them in the UK but they're available on the continent.


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

I bought some from the US and they never arrived, so bought some from a UK seller. Bob tried one ( the trial one without a pill) and it stuck to his teeth and he was ages trying to get it off. I put bits of them on a saucer with his other treats and he ignored them so went back to other methods.

I find crushing the pill and mixing into a tiny bit of freshly cooked fish or a blob of Webbox Lick e lix and feeding it like a treat works fine.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I find the Pill Pockets an absolute boon with my 15 yr old cat, who is on daily medication for CRF. 

Trying to put pills directly down his throat (as I do with my other cats) offended him so much he nearly had my arm off with rage! Hiding crushed pills in his food often meant he just ate around them. Wrapping the whole pill in a piece of chicken skin sometimes worked, tho often he would spit out the pill! With the Pill Pockets he just crunches down pp and pill ! 

I buy mine from Amazon. Delighted I can buy them in the UK now, as it had
been costing a fortune in shipping costs & import duty to import them from the USA.


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

I always get mine from the Ebay seller linked above . Cheap and very speedy delivery too , usually arrive in around 10 days


----------

